# ATiTool & a Fire GL



## ElectroSoldier (Sep 19, 2004)

I have got an ATi Fire GL 4 revision B AGP Pro50 rendering board, a friend of mine has recently got an Asus 9800 and with it is a utillity to test the card, it is a metallic gargoyle test and the is a cave with lava in it. I tried to run these tests on my Fire GL4 but Windows tells me that it is unable to find a sutable rentering device, or something like that.
I guessed that that was because the test is DirectX and the Fire GL is Open GL rendering.

So I got to thinking about benchmarks for my fire cards.

Does anyone know if ATiTool is compatable with both the 9800 and the Fire GL (models Fire GL4 rev.B, Radeon 8700, Radeon 8800 & X1 256p).

If it isnt does anyone know a test or benchmark that is.

And before anyone says WHY

I realise that that isnt what the Fire GL is for but I would just like to know if it was for gaming how good would it be and what it is comperable to


----------



## JEWilson (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi

I got ATITool to work on Win2K SP4 and Fire GL 4 but only in part!
If you run v0.26 stable you will very likley get an error message such as;
ATITool.exe - Entry Point Not Found
The procedure entry point GetProcessImageFileNameW could not be located in the dynamic
link library PSAPI.DLL in a msgbox.

The problem is that v0.26 (I suspect) is built for Win XP. How?
If you update the psapi.dll to v5.1.2600.2180 v0.26 will work but still the GL4 will not
be recognised.
You will probably find your present version of psapi.dll is v5.0.2134.1 in Win2K.

In order to update these you willl have to rename;
first, psapi.dll to psapi.dll.old in %systemdir%\dllcache,
second, psapi.dll to psapi.dll.old in %systemdir%

If you are running Windows System File protection and do not follow
the above steps when you update psapi.dll it will automatically be
replaced from the dll cache. In fact, if the steps above are followed,
if you are running Windows System File protetion, you will be prompted
(Yes/No) to retain/delete the newer version of the dll

Note further if you search for this file on your system, you may find a number
of versions. Maxim! use the highest version per the steps above contingent
upon your current version. Also, unless there exists a reason (such as the 
application complaining) to run an older version in the local path for an application, 
remove these copies such that the application will look to %systemdir% for the most 
up to date version you have placed there.

Um... dunno why it won't  recognised the Fire GL4 though - doh!


----------

